# prospect park crits



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

hey i'm going to give the prospect park crit a try on april 24th, was wondering if anyone does those regularly and what thier opinion was, what to expect and all. this is actualy going to be my first sanctioned race, just want to minimise unpleasant surprises (does the 5 catagory fill up fast? should i pre-reg? what's the attitude like, etc, etc). thanks all -


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey There,

I have been doing them for years, I'm glad to hear that you are going to give it a shot, one thing though, it is not a Crit. a crit means a short course with lots of turns.
What are you looking for opinions on? It's a good race to start with, I think it's a fairly easy course. 
The 5's never fill up, though you will save a bit of time of you pre-reg.
Lots of guys will have attitude, but don't let that get to you, just go out, and ride as hard as you can, and don't forget to have fun.

I'll be out there on the 24th, what kind of bike do you ride?





wooden legs said:


> hey i'm going to give the prospect park crit a try on april 24th, was wondering if anyone does those regularly and what thier opinion was, what to expect and all. this is actualy going to be my first sanctioned race, just want to minimise unpleasant surprises (does the 5 catagory fill up fast? should i pre-reg? what's the attitude like, etc, etc). thanks all -


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

*ssweet*

yeah, i thought that it was a pretty smooth course to be called a crit, but that's how i'd always heard it referred to. i'll be on my roommates white vitus. thanks for the insight, see you there.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Dude,

How did it go today?
Lets here a full report from your first race.
Sorry but I forgot to look for you, I was busy fixing my flat 



wooden legs said:


> yeah, i thought that it was a pretty smooth course to be called a crit, but that's how i'd always heard it referred to. i'll be on my roommates white vitus. thanks for the insight, see you there.


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

well i ended up putting eight of my friends up who were touring through with their bands last night, and after going to two energetic shows then not being able to go to sleep till about 3.45am, i woke up at six and decided to say eff it, i'll just do the next one. and then i find out today that this was the last of the park races, true? what a bummer.

any suggestions on some races to check out next weekend as my first race? no friends coming into town, should be able to get full sleep, full recovery. do you go to the group rides in prospect park, i hear they happen every weekday morining around seven, true? too bad about the flat, hope you still enjoyed yourself.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Well it sounds like you were having loads of fun anyhow.
It was the last Spring Series yesterday, but there are lots more races in the park, they are just put on by a different promoter.
and also at Floyd Bennett Field on Tuesday nights starting on May 3rd.

There is nothing local this coming weekend, but there is a race in NJ on Sunday called the Tour of Colts Neck. I plan on heading out to it.

I have heard about the AM rides in the park, but I don't like riding that early, I usually just go to the park whenever I have the time, some times I join a group, and sometimes I train alone, especially if I have to do specific intervals or something like that.





wooden legs said:


> well i ended up putting eight of my friends up who were touring through with their bands last night, and after going to two energetic shows then not being able to go to sleep till about 3.45am, i woke up at six and decided to say eff it, i'll just do the next one. and then i find out today that this was the last of the park races, true? what a bummer.
> 
> any suggestions on some races to check out next weekend as my first race? no friends coming into town, should be able to get full sleep, full recovery. do you go to the group rides in prospect park, i hear they happen every weekday morining around seven, true? too bad about the flat, hope you still enjoyed yourself.


----------

